# Lost and Confused



## cubsirish (Apr 7, 2008)

My wife and our two daughters recently moved to Southern Ohio so she could be closer to her family. We left our home in Indiana, and I am currently unemployed and looking for work. I feel out of place in Ohio and my wife has quit two jobs since we been there. Between the stress of trying to find a job and adjusting to a new city my wife started staying out to 9 - 10 o'clock at night. She has been teaching dance class for her mother and I understand that, but she also started going to her old high school and getting involved with the band, leaving the girls and me at home. 
Recently she started letting her parents take the girls home on Monday and Wednesday nights because she had to leave early for work and for some reason she felt I could not get them ready, when I had no problem doing this when we lived in Indiana. 

A week and a half ago she informed me that she was going to chaperone the school dance that night. I got mad and asked why she allows waits to the day of the events to let me know. She said she just found out the night before. She was taking the girls to school and I grabbed her by the arms to get her to talk to me. I know this was a mistake and I am paying for it. During the argument she said she filed for divorce. Later that day I was served an restraining order and had to leave the home.

I had a court date to settle the restraining order and I was also served divorce paper from her attorney. I know have made mistakes in the marriage but I do not want a divorce. I asked her during the argument about counseling and she said no. I would like to work on saving our marriage with two daughters. I have been feeling depressed and stressed between looking for work, living in a new town, and the problems at home. 

When I looked over the divorce papers she was claiming I did nothing for the girls, such as bathes, taking care of our smallest girls who only goes to daycare Monday, Wednesday and Fridays. She also claims I refuse to work, we live in a small town of about 2,000 people. I have applied all over town and I am on the internet everyday. I feel she moved us to Ohio for me to fail and to put things in motion to divorce me and get rid of me. 

I am lost and confused and I am not sure what to do. I want to seek help to work through this and stay married. I love my wife and kids.


----------

